# Help - Big guy costume



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you called around to the tux rental places? Maybe they have things that they are willing/ready to sell?!. Or, maybe try to check out the tux/suit stores to see if they carry xxxl sizes and check out their selections for a vest, white sleeved shirt, and coat with tails and maybe even matching pants?!. Hope this helps...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

How about this

vtg 50s XXXL Tux Smoking Jacket Black on Black stripe - eBay (item 260483452385 end time Oct-28-09 03:51:06 PDT)

If you can't find the ideal jacket, how about a waistcoat 

Men's Dress Vest and Necktie for Suits Tuxedos RED XXXL - eBay (item 330343054790 end time Nov-04-09 11:20:50 PST)


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers!

I did end up picking up that vest. Then I wondered into savers again and found a xxxl suit jacket. The whole outfit doesnt really match, but I am going to play into that.

Sometimes I wish I was a 5'6" 90 pounds. Then I to could fit into one of those playboy bunny costumes!


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

A guy your size with confidence like you appear to have can pull off an Orson Welles or Hitchock air. Since your clothing pieces don't match, have you considered distressing them? Like a blue blood gone to seed, run out of money to support the estate.

Glad you found clothing items on Ebay. I was going to suggest that - I got a full tux for my 46 long husband for $35 two years ago.

Would love to see you as a Playboy bunny, though!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I hear ya, man. I'm 6'5" and 320 and needless to say all of my costumes consist of my own clothes, old clothes, or handmade stuff when that's possible.

Sounds like you are well on your way. Have a great Halloween!


----------



## Mischief (Oct 12, 2009)

To follow along with the white face and gray hair, you could also dry brush some white paint all over the entire outfit. Add some baby powder and you can "dust" yourself off for a visual effect to add to the Manor.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I hear ya, man. I'm 6'5" and 320 and needless to say all of my costumes consist of my own clothes, old clothes, or handmade stuff when that's possible.
> 
> Sounds like you are well on your way. Have a great Halloween!


I hear ya... in the same bnoat (6' 300lbs) more stocky than poofey.. LOL

I have to make all my stuff. Hence why i got in to sewing. What sucks is that no patterns off the shelf fit. Nothing but the crap "husky" costumes fit. So we do our own things and make everything. There are some really good coat patterns out there but it is not for the timid. I had to make a pirate jacket out of muslin 3 times before i got the fit right and used that for a "pattern" that i still have.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I just wanted to come back and make a slightly off topic comment.

I feel for my large friends. Even though we are becoming more and more common society still shuns us. Clothing is just a small scratch on it. 

The only way we fit into stadiums to watch baseball games is by sticking our knees in the back of someone elses head. 

We have to sit on the aisle side of bus seats, and try to tuck our knees in as people come and go. 

Disney world!!! Man I love Disney world, but alot of those rides I just barely fit in.

Plane rides, just like bus rides. Except you dont always get that aisle seat, so you endure the pain of keeping your limbs in check for your 3+ hour ride.

Bath tubs! HA HA HA.. You want to soak in the bath tub? Plan to have either waste up out of the water, or your legs shooting in the air.

I have a midsized car. With the seat fully extended back, its just enough room for me to slightly angle to one side to be at proper pedal range.


Many days I wish I was even 4 inches shorter.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> I just wanted to come back and make a slightly off topic comment.
> 
> I feel for my large friends. Even though we are becoming more and more common society still shuns us. Clothing is just a small scratch on it.
> 
> ...


Preach it!!!!

Funny story. I have wide shoulders. So no seat fits when i sit down. My shoulders are always over the edge of any "normal" seat. Anyways, years ago i went to an amusement park on a stand up rollercoaster and got stuck. Yes i got stuck got in to the seat and had to nearly pop my shoulder out of socked to get out. It was lovely. LOL There are days when i wish it was Average fit male size cause i could make some really cool costumes. Then again i like being able to lift a small car. LOL


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats great! 

Thought of another one. Because of height in relation to where my cars' seats is to the ground it is always an acrobatic feat to get into a car. To say the least, cars have claimed many pairs of pants. Nothing ruins my day like the sound ripping pants. The only pants I have found that stand the test of time are BDUs (military pants). Those suckers are built tough.

On a positive note though. Instead of throwing them away these days. They become dummy pants. Already on their way to be corpsed!


----------

